# Campbells russian X Winter white dwarf hamsters?



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well they got on and i wasn't sure of sexes and woke up about a week ago to a litter, well i checked the pups without touching them they all have limbs ect and have really been comming along well now. The thing im worried about is wont the pups be hybrinized? and what will the colours be?. CR = Male WW = Female


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you should get some pretty colours, but i think its frowned on as the babies can get stuck.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I can't tell the difference between the 2 (other than the obvious colour!), I call them both Russian dwarf hamsters! hehe

You'd probably get a mix of white & brown I'd guess.

BTW Jake, hamsters aren't exactly exotic mammals mate! hehe Well done on checking the babies without touching them too! 
:2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

its not the best thing no as its hard enough to find pure ones as it is...plus it can make them too big to be born and they are doubly prone to cancer, diabetes and glacoma


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

yep its bad, in america its affecting the pure species to the point there is basically none left. they r quite easy to tell apart i think but i know lots of ppl have difficulties telling the diff. dont let them breed again and def dont let the babies breed cos ull never get pure hamsters from them again


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought a pair from different shops (e.g male from 1 shop, female from t'other), because I wanted to make sure they were from different parents etc before i bred them........they have now been together around 7 months and they haven't bred but I don't mind. However, over the last fortnight, the male has turned almost white, does this mean he's a winter white? Willow is still the same dark grey :s

Sorry for hijaking your thread :blush:


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> I bought a pair from different shops (e.g male from 1 shop, female from t'other), because I wanted to make sure they were from different parents etc before i bred them........they have now been together around 7 months and they haven't bred but I don't mind. However, over the last fortnight, the male has turned almost white, does this mean he's a winter white? Willow is still the same dark grey :s
> 
> Sorry for hijaking your thread :blush:


do u have pics? i can tell you what they are from them. winter whites dont change unless they are kept in a colder than normal environment. some breeders put their hamsters in sheds (with heat and light of course!) but because its cooler than the house, they change colour. they also dont breed when in winter coats.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Ill ask lucifus to post some in a sec as im not at home at the moment, my rooms pretty warm because thats where all my reptiles are kept, tis confusing


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

ull prob find its just age and ure hamster is going silver/grey. but post pics when u get a chance and ill tell u what they are and what colour too


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Hahaha thats ok: victory:

Well the babies are beautiful, 3 whites with a dark line along the back which isn't broken as the mothers is, and two that look just like their daddy but the brown is paler, they are absoloutely gorgeous:mf_dribble: there eyes aren't fully open yet though?.


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

need pictures and i will tell you what they are. their eyes dont open till theyre 2 weeks old


----------

